# BTWEA - Becoming self employed



## ZumbaGirl (29 Apr 2012)

Hello everyone. 

I have recently qualified as a Zumba fitness instructor and can't wait to start setting up classes, work for myself and get myself off the Live Register.

However, I am worried about covering my rent and bills while I'm setting myself up. I'm currently recieving Jobseeker's Allowance and would like to apply for Back To Work Enterprise Allowance so that I can have a bit of a safety net while I'm building up my client list. 

Does anybody have any information regarding the application procedure or if I would be likely to be accepted for this payment? I have the form to print out and fill in but do I need to make an appointment with someone in the Social Welfare office? It does say that I need to have my business approved before starting self-employment and I am afraid that the person in charge will scoff and turn me down. Advice from anyone who has been through this process would be _greatly_ appreciated.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## wbbs (29 Apr 2012)

I haven't been through the BTWEA but have a helped a family member with the short term enterprise allowance which is similar requirements.  They won't laugh at you but you need to have some sort of a business plan in place, preferably have done a start your own business course and yes you must get approval before you start your business so any work you have done to date is market research, remember that - market research only.   Business plan was not complicated, I think it was all on their form, you have a great chance of getting it if you can show it will work, they want people off the live register and we found them very helpful.


----------



## ZumbaGirl (29 Apr 2012)

Thank you Wbbs, that was helpful 

I do worry that I'll be very low priority as I will only creating a job for myself and not anyone else (as employees.) But all I can do is try! 

Another concern is what might happen further down the line. Worst case scenario, if the business fails (like if the public get sick of Zumba classes and no-one wants to pay for them anymore) then I hear I will get little to no support from Social Welfare. I know this has put one or two friends of mine right off starting their own businesses. If it all goes horribly wrong there will be no safety net, they will be fecked. 

Is this true? Because if so it's a huge risk. If the worst comes to the worst and my dream lies shattered on the floor will I also be turned away from walfare? Told "Well, _you_ decided that you didn't need us, wanted to take a chance on working for yourself. Don't come crying to us for help now."


----------



## wbbs (29 Apr 2012)

Only making a job for yourself does not matter, that's fine.   As for down the road if it fails,  then you will be back to means tested jobseekers allowance which I presume is what you are on now.   Self employed people can get welfare but it is always means tested and if you can prove you have no income then you will get the same support as anyone else, its just more complicated.

To be honest becoming self employed is in my opinion a last resort, it is not the easiest way to make a living but as there are few other options these days then you may as well give it a go.  The bookeeping side alone would put me off it.


----------



## ZumbaGirl (30 Apr 2012)

Oh wow, thank you very much for that info.  That's great news. That means I may be able to get Jobseeker's Allowance in the future if I really need it but only if I _do_ really need it, that's only fair.


----------

